# Attn Mods-Threats on site



## thunderdome (Jun 4, 2010)

I am running an up-to-date AVG and wanted to let you guys know it's finding "threats" left and right today.

I clicked on the smoked rainbow trout post, and my AVG went nuts blocking threats.

Just wanted to let you guys know something is up on the adaware side of the new site before it happened to others.

If it happens again, I can PM one of you the exact message so it may help solve the problem

-TD

***UPDATE**** My dad just click on the site, and said his comp was attacked too


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 4, 2010)

Thunderdome.. thank you for the feedback

We are working very diligently on this problem. I will send this to Huddler as I have the others to see if we can pinpoint the problem and nip it in the bud.


----------



## erain (Jun 4, 2010)

same thing here jeff... i have been around a couple years and hate to walk away from this forum, but i have never seen anything like this site since huddler platform has started. i am not going to stick around and let a brand new computer get filled with spyware and trojans from this site. if you are indeed working on this please send me an email when all is resolved. thank you


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 4, 2010)

We have turned off all ads except for text ads which are impossible to hijack so the problems should be completely gone within the hour.

The problem is that we are the only site in the network that is seeing problems like this which makes it very difficult to narrow down.

At any rate, you should see no further problems. Continue to report any and all concerns here in this forum or directly via the feedback form.

Thank you.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 4, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> We have turned off all ads except for text ads which are impossible to hijack so the problems should be completely gone within the hour.
> 
> The problem is that we are the only site in the network that is seeing problems like this which makes it very difficult to narrow down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Jeff. I'll let you know what I come across


----------



## grampyskids (Jun 4, 2010)

So far no problem here. Ran into a hornets nest 3 months ago. Changed from IE to Firefox and my problems have gone away.


----------



## ddave (Jun 4, 2010)

erain said:


> same thing here jeff... i have been around a couple years and hate to walk away from this forum, but i have never seen anything like this site since huddler platform has started.


Same here.  I have enjoyed my time here.  I've learned a lot and hopefully helped out a few members.


TulsaJeff said:


> The problem is that we are the only site in the network that is seeing problems like this which makes it very difficult to narrow down.


I find it hard to believe that SMF is the ONLY member of the Huddler network that is having problems.  If that is what they are telling you then all I can say is good luck with them.

Dave


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2010)

Did you miss something there in your quotes or just choose to ignore it?

"We have turned off all ads except for text ads which are impossible to hijack so the problems should be completely gone within the hour."


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't ask Huddler, Dave.. I actually went and looked and cannot find any recent outbursts like what we have seen here. I did find some isolated stuff from way back but nothing recent.

I did see that lots of well known sites have had problems such as this, the drudge report website being one of them as well as quite a few others. Good to see we are not alone.

Regardless, the image based ads have been turned off leaving us with text based ads only. This is not ideal but it does show that we are willing to do whatever it takes.

I haven't heard any complaints since we turned off the image based ads. I will continue to monitor the site and all feedback. I ask members to continue letting me know if you see anything out of the ordinary.

Otherwise, let smoking meat be the topic


----------



## ddave (Jun 4, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I didn't ask Huddler, Dave.. I actually went and looked and cannot find any recent outbursts like what we have seen here. I did find some isolated stuff from way back but nothing recent.


Looks like epicski.com and head-fi.org -- both Huddler sites -- have also had recent problems.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread...the-forums-waiting-to-attack-your-computer/15

http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread/93893/nasty-virus-received-while-browsing-epicski
 

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/493846/virus

Definitely a Huddler issue, not SMF.  Hopefully turning off the image based ads will solve the problem.

Dave


----------



## ddave (Jun 4, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Did you miss something there in your quotes or just choose to ignore it?
> 
> "We have turned off all ads except for text ads which are impossible to hijack so the problems should be completely gone within the hour."


Neither.  I was trying to reiterate my view that I don't think this is an SMF problem, I think it is a Huddler problem and they need to be honest and upfront with their customers about it.

Dave


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 4, 2010)

I run Firefox here at home, IE at work (no choice). I only had one incident at work and I thought it was hilarious and wanted to share... I clicked on this very thread (not an ad) and IE was switched to an anti-virus type thing similar to what others have posted about. Shut it down and had no problems after that. I was laughing so hard, others looked at me like I lost my mind....   No worry there, I lost it a long time ago.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, I'd just like to express my genuine, heartfelt thanks to Jeff, the admins, mods and members that are working so hard to figure this out. Other sites are having problems as well, so I'm sure it's not SMF. After visiting a couple of them (Google is great at finding them), I also would like to say that Jeff and the others here are working harder than the other sites at solving this.

Again, thanx Jeff and others. Rest assured that, at least I, will be sticking around to enjoy the site and even drink a toast to the guys after all is said and done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't had any of the problems yet, but I use an iMac.

However in the last day or two I notice it sometimes takes a loooong time for the pictures to appear, and the screen pretty much freezes while they are downloading.

Bearcarver

BTW: I just watched Jeff prepare & smoke a brisket on my TV (U-tube). That worked pretty good, except for that OKIE wind!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2010)

They are working on the picture issue and hopefully will have a fix for it in the near future


----------



## meateater (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been keeping quiet about for some time and just have to speak my mind. SMF and Jeff and Co. have been 24/7 since the rollover addressing issues. Now I know many do not want to hear this but here goes. Freeware is exactly just that Free. There is a reason it's free, they cannot sell it in China if they tried. I have run the same computer with windows xp pro and norton internet security for almost 8 years now and this baby runs strong. I pay to get the new version every year about $60.00 for 3 computers. No Hacks, No Attacks, The best money spent every year. Not ranting, just spreading the wealth. P.S. AMD rocks.


----------



## caveman (Jun 4, 2010)

Those who don't drink Dr. Pepper, drink pepsi.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just giving you a hard time Bear.  Cavewoman wants a iMac also.  
 


Bearcarver said:


> I haven't had any of the problems yet, but I use an iMac.





meateater said:


> P.S. AMD rocks.


I truly believe my loyalty to SMF is in part due to the owner & the wonderful staff of Admins & Mods that have graciously volunteered their time to the site.  ( Unless he is paying them & we don't know about it. Any job openings? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )  I just wanted to say Thank you to the SMF staff because you all are awesome for keeping my site safe & running.  Thanks for all of your hard work & dedication in helping me with my addiction.  Of course I am not seeking rehab cause I love it TOO much!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Caveman said:


> Those who don't drink Dr. Pepper, drink pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If somebody is getting paid around here, i want to know who's in charge of payroll. Actually, that was a great compliment Anthony, and I thank you for your sincere approach. Now I want a raise...


----------



## helljack6 (Jun 5, 2010)

meateater said:


> I've been keeping quiet about for some time and just have to speak my mind. SMF and Jeff and Co. have been 24/7 since the rollover addressing issues. Now I know many do not want to hear this but here goes. Freeware is exactly just that Free. There is a reason it's free, they cannot sell it in China if they tried. I have run the same computer with windows xp pro and norton internet security for almost 8 years now and this baby runs strong. I pay to get the new version every year about $60.00 for 3 computers. No Hacks, No Attacks, The best money spent every year. Not ranting, just spreading the wealth. P.S. AMD rocks.


+1 there, regardless of the fact that i'm less than normal in attendance here, i'm running XP Pro SP3 with all updates, Symantec End Point Protection (Gov't Issue since i'm military), Malwarebytes, Spybot S&D 1.6.2 and Firefox and I have YET to run into an issue with virus attacks from the site. I check this site from work (Military Maintained computer system and EXTREMELY TIGHT security policies) running IE8, Endpoint Protection and don't have any issues from there as well. If that doesn't tell you something, I don't know what it'll take to convince anyone else.

I would argue that a person stated in another thread that it was due to corrupt coding, however if that were the case, EVERYONE would be affected just not select individuals.

I'll echo one last point, Free is Free Gets. AVG has a HISTORY that you can look up and verify that they have consistently failed in comparison to other a/v softwares. They have more FALSE positives than any other a/v software on the market. Worst case scenario if you don't believe me, use a 3rd party evaluating party such as consumer reports and look at their unbiased testing results. Nuff said there.

To the admin group, notwithstanding anything, ya'll do a hellava bang up job around here, like the new facelift on the site, takes a bit getting used to but it's nice.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 5, 2010)

I ran into similar problem with anti virus malware this morning.  I shut it down and ran scans with Macafee and Malwarebytes.  Problem found and removed.  I appreciate what seems to be a quick responce to this from Jeff and company.  These days any site can be attacked and is often.  It is a full time job to police and this site seems to be doing a great job.  Thanks!


----------



## mudduck (Jun 5, 2010)

[h1]System Error[/h1]
We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!

You can also go back and try again.

THIS IS WHAT I GET EVERY TIME I COME TO THE SITE

HELP


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 5, 2010)

mudduck said:


> [h1]System Error[/h1]
> We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!
> 
> You can also go back and try again.
> ...


Can you be more specific as to when it happens/occurs? Does it occur at login, or when you go to to forums, or latest posts? We need to know what your were doing and where you were at the time that you get this error msg. This is the only way we can know where to start looking for problems. Thank you for your interest in smoothing out our site.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 5, 2010)

system error maybe from your bookmark.  you need to delete old one and make a new one


----------



## mudduck (Jun 5, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> system error maybe from your bookmark.  you need to delete old one and make a new one


OK i did delete old bookmarks and now it works i'm not real smart on computter

thanks alot RDKnB


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 5, 2010)

helljack6 said:


> +1 there, regardless of the fact that i'm less than normal in attendance here, i'm running XP Pro SP3 with all updates, Symantec End Point Protection (Gov't Issue since i'm military), Malwarebytes, Spybot S&D 1.6.2 and Firefox and I have YET to run into an issue with virus attacks from the site. I check this site from work (Military Maintained computer system and EXTREMELY TIGHT security policies) running IE8, Endpoint Protection and don't have any issues from there as well. If that doesn't tell you something, I don't know what it'll take to convince anyone else.
> 
> I would argue that a person stated in another thread that it was due to corrupt coding, however if that were the case, EVERYONE would be affected just not select individuals.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of AVG at work. It caught this problem, and blocked the threat all while not using ALL my ram like the big box Anti-Virus' companies.

I run Avira on my comp at home.

I hate to see this turn into a negative thread, that was not it's intention. It was made for a courteous "heads up" to the mods. Just my attempt to give back to the site before it hit someone else who had an outdated AV. 

It was handled well, soon enough the software swap will be a thing of the past.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 5, 2010)

mudduck said:


> [h1]System Error[/h1]
> We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!
> 
> You can also go back and try again.
> ...


mudduck, what link are you using to get to the site? It just occurred to me that if you using the old link that ended with .. module=jig or whatever it was then it may be giving you the error due to the fact that the redirect is not working properly.

This may be way off base but just a thought.

Try going to this forum by actually typing in www.smokingmeatforums.com in the address bar and see if you still get the error message.


----------



## mudduck (Jun 6, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> mudduck, what link are you using to get to the site? It just occurred to me that if you using the old link that ended with .. module=jig or whatever it was then it may be giving you the error due to the fact that the redirect is not working properly.
> 
> This may be way off base but just a thought.
> 
> Try going to this forum by actually typing in www.smokingmeatforums.com in the address bar and see if you still get the error message.


i was using the old bookmark

i put in the new bookmark it works fine now


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW!! I have been gone for awhile...Had the nasty bug holding my pc hostage. I had to take it to get it professionally rescued. I am glad to read that the heads of this great site are working to fix'er up.and make it safe again. The virus problem was really my fault...not really having a good program to protect it. Thankyou so much for getting things taken care of...1 question though, how do I change the background so it is not so blarringly bright? My eyes dont agree with it.

Thanks

SOB


----------



## squirrel (Jun 6, 2010)

I know I shouldn't be posting here but just wanted to say that I get the same "system error" message as mudduck every time I log on to SMF, but I just go to forums and it's not a problem. I also have the motherload Norton and I haven't had any other problems, other than slowwwwww with pictures, which sucks being that I feel the need to post pictures of EVERYTHING!!! LOL! Izzz all good y'all!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 6, 2010)

That's exactly what's happening Jeff. I typed in www.smokingmeatforums.com and went straight to the forums without the error message. You ole smart feller.


----------

